# Samuel Barber: String Quartet Op. 11



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Post your favourite pieces of J.S. Bach here for the competition: Music without lyrics - Post here your favourite pieces of J.S. Bach for this category

I opened a poll for the first battle, if you want to vote: BWV 1056 Vs BWV 1080 - TC best pieces of J.S. Bach award


In this discussion I'll post a good piece of Samuel Barber. What do you think about it? See the poll.


----------

